

Ask HN:  Ensured Success vs. Extreme Success - cj

Which path has gotten you to where you are today? Is it the path you should have taken?<p>1) The predictable, typical, and accepted path that ensures a level of mild success. Little chance of extreme failure or remarkable success. <i>Low risk</i><p>2) The unknown, anomalous, and unpredictable path that ensures anywhere from extreme failure to unbelievable success. <i>High risk</i><p>I guess this is the essence of risk taking. What are your opinions and experiences?
======
pedalpete
I'm still on the path (trying to get a product out this week), but I don't
think these two are mutually exclusive.

The first step is to get to #1, then get feedback and grow to #2.

But in the start-up world, I think that there is no such thing as "low risk".
Even start-ups that are 'guaranteed success', often fail.

